# Java Code in Word



## Sanix (11. Apr 2007)

Gibt es eine gute Möglichkeit, Java Code in Word zu importieren. Mit Farben und alles vom Eclipse?


----------



## The_S (11. Apr 2007)

Bei mir geht das mit einfachem Copy&Paste ...


----------



## MQue (11. Apr 2007)

Ich gebe den Code zuerst immer in Emacs und nach einem Butybuffer kann man das Ganze copy&pasten

lg


----------



## AlArenal (11. Apr 2007)

Michael1234 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich gebe den Code zuerst immer in Emacs und nach einem Butybuffer kann man das Ganze copy&pasten



Wer benutzt denn Emacs unter Windows oder Mac OS X?


----------



## MQue (11. Apr 2007)

der, der VHDL programmiert auf jeden Fall, ist der beste Editor dens gibt.
Man muss sich nur auskennen damit!!


----------



## AlArenal (11. Apr 2007)

Und Sanix ist so einer?


----------



## MQue (11. Apr 2007)

Sanix kann auch den Javacode mit emacs editieren und dann in word geben.


----------



## The_S (11. Apr 2007)

Er kann auch einfach aus Eclipse copy&pasten, kommt doch aufs selbe drauf zam ???:L


----------



## AlArenal (11. Apr 2007)

@Michael1234:
Wenn er Langeweile hat, kann er das tun. Er kann es sich aber auch sparen und einfach von Eclipse nach Word pasten 

[ tested with Eclipse 3.2 and Word 2003 on Windows XP ]


----------

